
Containers - kitwalker12
https://xkcd.com/1988/
======
yarosv
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16979090](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16979090)

~~~
joshka
Working on a mechanism to glue these two stories together as we speak...

------
guessmyname
Ha! This is my co-workers in my previous job.

It's a bit sad when you get paid just slightly more than them but your work is
significantly bigger because you always end up cleaning up their mess. I used
to mentor them, trying to make them understand the benefits of each different
technology in the stack and the disadvantages. It didn't take long for them to
_" unite"_ and riot against me for criticizing all their work and _" make them
look bad"_ in front of the managers. Ultimately, I secluded myself in my own
projects and forgot about the almost daily discussions.

I hope they have matured more and learned that using the trendy tech for the
job is not always good.

------
tlb
I'd really like to have several dedicated iPads for fixed purposes. The
problem is that they each require regular user interaction to upgrade apps or
the OS. For instance, I have one mounted to my music stand to run Ultimate
Guitar and Spotify. When I come back to it after a week, it often takes a few
minutes to click through all the upgrade dialogs, or deal with Spotify being
logged out, or whatever.

Apple: I'd buy more iPads if they required less frequent hoop jumping. As a
goal, I should be required to do something only once a year.

~~~
jd20
Can't you just turn off auto-updating (for both the OS and apps)? Or maybe
just leave on auto-update for Spotify, since they probably don't service very
old client versions. Probably turn off iCloud as well, since it will nag you
periodically when you get logged out as well.

------
Zelphyr
He misspelled “frameworks”.

------
peterwwillis
eli5 containers: complicated things that make a program so you can run it on
anyone's computer, as long as they have a certain kind of computer

~~~
slaydemons
Containers are not really complicated.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cgroups](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cgroups)

A much better eli5: [https://jvns.ca/blog/2016/10/10/what-even-is-a-
container/](https://jvns.ca/blog/2016/10/10/what-even-is-a-container/)

~~~
peterwwillis
Of course containers are complicated! The kernel's documentation for cgroups
is 13 separate documents! You can't even "download" a container without a
complicated tool to "manage" it on the disk! They are quite complicated.

Also, cgroups aren't containers. "Containers" is a loosely defined concept
encompassing Linux's common implementations of cgroups and namespaces and
chroot environments and networking and union filesystems. Complicated x5.

Also also, that eli5 assumes a lot of Linux knowledge most five year olds
don't have.

